
The Ringer, Bill Simmons’s Site, Will Switch Its Host to Vox - julio_iglesias
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/30/business/media/the-ringer-vox-bill-simmons-medium.html
======
thedarkginger
What's the way forward for Medium? At first, these types of partnerships
seemed promising.

Now they tried the Medium memberships, and that doesn't seem to be catching
any steam.

